
Shaky diagramming (2012) - neo2001
http://mrale.ph/blog/2012/11/25/shaky-diagramming.html
======
jimhefferon
A lot of work has been done on this. For instance, see also
[http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/39296/simulating-
hand...](http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/39296/simulating-hand-drawn-
lines) and [http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/74878/create-xkcd-
sty...](http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/74878/create-xkcd-style-
diagram-in-tex).

